
Windows Blue will be a free update named Windows 8.1 - Fletch137
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/breaking-windows-blue-will-be-a-free-update-named-windows-8-1/
======
kunai
I don't know why Microsoft insists on putting a touch UI on a desktop OS.
There have been similar, more successful attempts at convergence, such as OS
X's, Chrome OS', or Ubuntu's approaches, that keep the traditional desktop
metaphor in place while simultaneously adding convergence features, and adding
options to remove them.

As a result of this obstinacy, we have a smattering of wacky Windows 8
"hybrids" that attempt to (poorly) solve a problem that shouldn't have existed
in the first place. Touch, plus keyboard, mouse, and full-power CISC chip does
not perfection make.

A more pressing question would be why would Microsoft make Windows 8 touch-
oriented when they already were planning to ship Windows RT anyway. Why
wouldn't Windows 8 be a fully desktop-oriented system, and RT the tablet OS?

At least Windows 7 is still on sale.

~~~
jagermo
I am using Windows 8 on a non touch notebook for a time now (including the
pre-versions). I find that the Modern UI in my daily work is irrelevant, I
think of it as full-screen start menu.

I wouldn't change back to Windows 7 (and I loved Windows 7, because of the new
features (Windows 8 boots and wakes up way faster). In addition, there IS a
complete desktop UI in Windows 8 and so far, I can run every program that i
was able to run in Windows 7.

Interestingly my Winodws 8 usage changed completely when I was reviewing the
Lenovo Yoga and the Dell XPS. Both have an additional Tablet-Mode you can
switch into. I did most of my work in the desktop mode, using mouse, keyboard
etc (not even thinking about the touchscreen). When I surfed (you know, the
typical couch scenario) I immediately switched to the modern ui and its apps
an browsers, because it was just more comfortable.

I'm not sure if I'm the model for every user, but I really liked the idea of
having the desktop and the tablet mode available when I need them. I wouldn't
want to go back to the One-Size-Fits-All approach.

~~~
jaxbot
I've always found the Metro UI as a total waste. A lot of people argue that
you can just ignore it, because the desktop is still obviously there. This is
partially true. But given that you can't disable the hot corners, and the full
screen start menu completely interrupts whatever is on the screen at the time
you pressed start, I've found that I, personally, am less productive with it.
Plus it totally trips my OCD.

I've resorted to just using the Windows 7 explorer on top of Windows 8. Speed
improvements and latest software, without the unneeded touch mode that my
desktop will never use.

